# Little aprons for the little ones



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

I didn't know what to make for a niece and nephew for Christmas and had someone say that years ago she made a little apron with a hotpad and half of a kitchen towel and some ribbon. I made two and they were a hit! I also included a cake mix with one and sugar cookie mix with the other (their mom doesn't like to cook or bake). They are so easy to make. 

Materials:
1 hotpad -either square or rectangular
1/2 of a kitchen towel that matches (zigzag or serge raw edge)
ribbon (5/8" or even up to 1" works)
Small applique for apron bib (optional)

Gather the raw edge of the towel and pin to the bottom of the hotpad keeping the side edges of the towel and hotpad even; rights sides together. Sew the seam with a 1/2" seam. Press the skirt part down some with a hot irom if you want. Cut 2 pieces of ribbon for the waist ties. I cut them 21" and then sew them to the hotpad right above the towel with right sides together using 1/4" seam. Bring the ribbon out and then either zigzag or sew a straight stitch over the top to hold it down and reinforce. Cut another piece of ribbon for the neck tie and run it throught the loop on the top of the hotpad. I ran a couple of stitches through the ribbon and loop to hold the ribbon in place so it wouldn't get lost. Trim the ribbons at an angle and use a little Fray Check on the ends if you have it to keep the ribbon from fraying. Can sew an applique to the hotpad for decoration if desired.


----------



## DrBraeburn (Feb 17, 2006)

sounds Great got pics?


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

:happylease post pictures!! Sounds so cute!! I think I'll try to make one!! Thanks
Angela


----------



## littlekari (Jul 10, 2008)

http://










Here is a picture--took me a while to figure it out!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That really does sound cute. I would love to see pictures too.
bopeep


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My oldest grandson is just the right age for an apron like that! I'd love to see a picture if you have one.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

oh, my goodness, how cute it that... thanks so much for sharing.

Excellent idea...

dawn


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

thank you for posting this
I am adding this to my list for next year
my grand daughter loves to be in the kitchen with her momma
she will be getting a few of these next Christmas
again, thank you for posting.


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's my first apron. It was so much fun!! I'm planning on making more!!! Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

goodness. Makes me wish I was little again! Those are really cute AND practical. What kid could resist having his/her own apron to help mom in the kitchen? (or dad....oh golly....a kid's version of the "dad is grillin'" apron)


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

What a great idea! Now I wish I hadn't already sewn all the kiddos an apron for Christmas! Stitch-a-bility, I have that dishcloth set! 

For adults - you can make this cute half apron from a tea towel.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Both great ideas! I have just the tea towel...


----------

